
Testing Ancient Ships - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/archeologists-are-planning-to-sink-this-ship-dozens-of-times
======
ucaetano
Sad how clickbait Nautilus is becoming (or was it already):

 _" Archeologists Are Planning to Sink This Ship Dozens of Times"_

 _" Once that superstructure model is conclusive, they’ll be able to
repeatedly simulate the shipwreck until they find the storage pattern for the
amphorae that matches how they ended up in reality."_

They aren't sinking it dozens of times, they're just simulating it in
software. It would be equivalent to saying "engineers crash the same car a
million times", whey they're just doing a software simulation.

~~~
nautilus
You're right about that title. We'll be more diligent. Thanks

~~~
sethrin
Pardon my presumption in asking, but assuming that clickbait titles actually
work as intended, what balance do you seek between pageviews and accuracy? In
relation to that choice, what type of audience do you seek?

~~~
nautilus
We avoid clickbait titles, compared to what you see on a lot of sites, but try
to make the title appealing and accurately informative. Pageviews are
important, you want to be read...but we always strive for accuracy and
context. It can be a fine line struggle that all media goes through.

------
neom
Does nautil.us sponsor hackernews now or does hackernews just really like the
content on nautil.us?

~~~
tashoecraft
Looks like op scrapes nautil.us and posts anything, which gives them more
karma (~26000) as nautil.us articles generally do well. Creating a feedback
loop.

~~~
sctb
Karma doesn't directly influence story submissions, so I don't think there's a
feedback loop there (if that's what you mean).

~~~
hueving
The op gets karma from the submissions because they do well enough so the op
just keeps submitting them. Feedback loop.

